# Avatar: Coronavirus legt Produktion der Sequels lahm



## Icetii (17. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar: Coronavirus legt Produktion der Sequels lahm* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avatar: Coronavirus legt Produktion der Sequels lahm*


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2020)

Ja super, jetzt infiziert der Virus schon virtuelle außerirdische Riesenschlümpfe.


----------

